

Handy online OAuth explorer - stevejalim
http://sevengoslings.net/~fangel/oauth-explorer/

======
sanj
How is this superior to (or different than) Google's opensourced OAuth
Playground?

<http://googlecodesamples.com/oauth_playground/>

~~~
fangel
Google's Playground in it's current online form only supports Google's own
OAuth end-points. My (disclosure: yes, I made the tool in question) tool
supports arbitrary end-points.

If anyone can come up with improvements, please do say so.

